# مشكله بمضخه مياه كالبيدا



## ahmed_atoon (23 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​يوجد لدي موتور مياه كالبيدا 1.5 حصان ولكن تظهر به مشكله والمشكله ليست فى وصول المياه او ما قرأته بالمنتدى المشكله تكون فى صوت الموتور يأتى كل فتره ويكون به صوت عالى جدا .
ويأتى الفنى الخاص بالمواتير ويقوم بتغيير مفتاح اوتوماتيك ومره اخرى مفتاح ضغط وفى مره قالى ان العوامه مخرومه وقام بتغييرها .
ودائما يقول ان السبب هو مفتاح الاتوماتيك او مفتاح الضغط ويقوم بتغييرهم مع العلم بان الموتور لم يكمل سنه وكام شهر يعنى ما جبش سنه ونص حتي.
وقمت بسؤال احد اصدقائى فى العمل وقالى انه يوجد بالموتور عدد 2 بلى وميكانيكل سيل لابد من تغييرهم لانهم هم اساس هذا الصوت.
والان يوجد صوت بالموتور فبماذا تنصحونى من القائمه السابقه علشان بحس ان بتاع المواتير بيشتغلنى كل شويه.


----------



## ahmed_atoon (24 أغسطس 2010)

الا يوجد شئ من الذى قلته ينفع فى المشكله اللى عندي
او مافيش حل ليها ولا ايه


----------



## mohamed mech (24 أغسطس 2010)

اولا تأكد من عدم وجود احتكاك بين جسم الموتور و ريشة مروحة التبريد ان وجدت
و ثانيا فإن رولمان البلى قد يكون فعلا هو سبب الصوت


----------



## مصطفى رفيق (24 أغسطس 2010)

اولا : الميكانكيل سيل لو فيه مشكلة هتلاقى فى تسريب مياة خلف الريشة و مش هيكون فى صوت
ثانيا : يجب ان تقيس حمل الموتور (الامبير) على الفازات و لو فى حمل يبقى لازم تفك الطلمبة علشان ممكن تكون الريشة (Impeler) بتحك بوش الطلمبة او إن فعلا رومان البلى عايز يتغير ولازم برده تكشف على (bearing hosing) علشان لو فى تاكل هيكون فى عدم إتزان يؤدى إلى حدوث إحتكاك بين الروتور و الاستاتور.
ثالثا: يجب الكشف على (Coupling) إن وجد و الكشف على الكاوتشة علشان لو فيها تاكل هتسمع بردة صوت عالى و حمل يؤدى إلى تلف المفتاح.
رابعا: ممكن تكون الطلمبة بتاخد هواء يؤدى إلى صوت عالى و ضعف الطلمبة

شكرا


----------



## ahmed_atoon (25 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي مصطفى واخى محمد على الردود
ولكن هل يمكن اخى مصطفى ان تقول لى ما هي هذه الاشياء التى تأخذ معنى انجليزى بين القوسين.. علشان لقيت ان حضرتك بتدينى اكثر من شئ للحل فاريد ان اكون فاهم لهذه الاشياء..

وكنت قد قرأت فى احدي المواضيع الموجوده هنا بالمنتدي انه يمكنمى وضع شئ قبل الماتور مباشره بحيث انه عند انخفاض الماء او انقطاعها يقوم بالفصل اوتوماتيكي للماتور والعكس صحيح.
لاننى فى احيان كثيره لا اشعر بانخفاض الماء او انقطاعه حتى اقوم بفصل زرار الباور الموجود لدي والخاص بالماتور لفصله واعادته مره اخرى عند عوده المياه.
واذا كان موجود فكم يكون سعره التقريبى


----------



## رحمن الله (25 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز في حدود خبرتي المتواضعه اكاد اجزم ان هذا الصوت نتيجة ان الطلمبه احيانا تسحب هواء خاصة ان الصوت غير مستمر حسب قولك


----------



## ahmed_atoon (25 أغسطس 2010)

بالضبط كذلك اخي عبدالرحمن
يظهر الصوت ولكن ليس بصفه مستمره ولكنه يومياً
وارجوا ايضا الاستفسار عن الموضوع الثاني وهو الجزء الذى يوضع قبل الماتور لفصل الماتور اوتوماتيك عند انخفاض المياه او الانقطاع وتشغيله عند العوده


----------



## ahmed_atoon (2 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت قد سألت من قبل عن شئ يقوم بفصل الموتور وقت انقطاع المياه وتشغيله عند عوده المياه وسألت اصدقاء لي فنصحوني بأن اقوم بشراء Pressure Control فقمت بشراءه اليوم ولكنى عند البحث على النت وظيفه عمل هذا الشئ وجدت بأنه يوجد شئ اسمه Flow Switch فهل الذى قمت بشراءه غلط ام صح
صوره من Pressure Control


----------



## ايمن الكبره (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز
*يجب ان تعرف ماهى طبيعة عمل الموتور سحاول ان يكون كلامى باللغة العامة(الفنين).
1-الموتور يقوم بضخ المياه او زيادة كمية المياه داخل المواسير حتى ارتفاع معين على حسب قدرة الموتور
2-Pressure Control او الاتوماتيك وظيفة هذا الجزء عند وصول الضغط (ضغط المياه) الى الضغط المضبوط فى الاتوماتيك يقوم بفصل التيار الكهربائى عن الموتور والعكس صحيح اى يتحكم فى تشغيل وفصل الموتور.
اما بالنسبة لهذه المشكلة ممكن ان يكون فى الاسباب الاتية:
1-ضعف مياه المصدر مما يحدث فقاعات هواء تسبب الصوت
2-تلف رولمان البلى
3-اهتزاز جسم المجموعة نظرا لعدم دقة التثبيت عند التركيب
اما بالنسبة *Flow Switch فهذا الجزء فعلا يقوم بفصل التيار الكهربائى عند انقطاع المياه او انقطعها
وليس له علاقة *Pressure Control ويركب بدلا من الاتوماتيك والبلونة*

*والله اعلم
*​


----------



## ahmed_atoon (3 نوفمبر 2010)

مصدر المياه يأتى فى بعض الاوقات يضعف وفى اغلب الاوقات المياه تنقطع عن المنطقه بالكامل
قمت بتغيير الميكانيكل سيل ورولمان البلي
اريد شئ يغنى عن مفتاح فصل الماتور الموجود لدي الذى استعمله عند انقطاع المياه اقوم بفصله لان فى اغلب الاحيان لا اشعر بانقطاع المياه الا بعد فتره.
فناس نصحتنى ب *Pressure Control وقالت ان وظيفته يقوم بعمليه فصل الماتور عن العمل العمل عن انقطاع الكهرباء وجعله يعمل عن عوده المياه مره اخري.
وبعد شراءه والبحث على الانترنت وجدت المسمي Flow Switch فان هو الذى يقوم بهذه المهمه وشكله غير شكل **Pressure Control ** فأيهم الذى يقوم بهذه المهمه
*


----------



## ahmed_atoon (3 نوفمبر 2010)

وجدت هذا الشئ وقمت بشراؤه بعد السؤال عن الذى اريده


----------

